#ubuntu-ngo 2010-02-22
<dholbach> good morning
<jimcooncat> hi ngo-ers! Discussion with the officials today suggested I start providing computer-based training to my employees. It seems there are some commercial packages they like (ugh! $$$ and license hassles) that provide instruction and testing over the web or CD.  Does Ubuntu/Debian have a similar training framework in place? Should I hire some guys to make me up a tcl/tk package?
<czajkowski> there is training
<czajkowski> let me get teh pages and person
<czajkowski> hmm no dinda
<jimcooncat> czajkowski: I guess I'm looking for a framework where I can incorporate our policies
<czajkowski> jimcooncat: would you mind mailing me this
<jimcooncat> like content delivery with a pop quiz at the end
<czajkowski> so I can forward it on and introduce you the the training people I know
<czajkowski> please
<czajkowski> <-- @ubuntu.com
<jimcooncat> sure thing!
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> will sort you out then
<czajkowski> or at least put you in contact with the right people to help you
<jimcooncat> thank you much. I thought of
<jimcooncat> Ubuntu as soon as they said it. But I imagine if they want me to deliver on a CD, I'd have to go cross-platform.
 * jimcooncat sees new, shiny LTSP! Wanders off...
<czajkowski> mail done
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-02-23
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha folks
<czajkowski> jimcooncat: you have mail
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-02-24
<dholbach> good morning
<jimcooncat> czajkowski: I was out all day yesterday, but got around to the email this morning. Thanks for your help!
 * jimcooncat spent the day ripping out a bathroom ceiling, just for fun.
<czajkowski> jimcooncat: you based in USA?
<jimcooncat> yes, Maine -- on the east coast
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> dinda is in Texas
<jimcooncat> it's cool down there right now I hear, too
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-02-25
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> highvoltage: I got in touch with the release team about a freeze exception for the 28476942769426 schooltool/zope packages - let's see what happens
<dholbach> highvoltage: gediminas mailed me and said that he was sorry for being so slow and if we didn't get the exception, he'd start working on it for lucid+1
<dholbach> highvoltage: but he's on honeymoon in Egypt for this and next week now
<dholbach> highvoltage: it'd be SWEET to have it in the LTS - I hope we get approval and do a review/fix/upload marathon with the other guys from edubuntu/ngo team
<highvoltage> dholbach: ok great! at least it's down considerably from 28476942793142 packages!
<czajkowski> oh nice
<czajkowski> we really should blog more about these things ye guys are doing
<highvoltage> dholbach: admittingly I don't know the current status of what still needs to be done, is there a gobby or wiki page with a todo/status list perhaps?
<highvoltage> czajkowski: it will sound less impressive when we use the "real" package count :p
<czajkowski> well folks are doing stuff
<czajkowski> be nice to share
<dholbach> highvoltage: just a sec - let me try to find it
<dholbach> highvoltage: sorry - I was having too many conversations at once: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SchoolTool/MissingInLucid :)
<highvoltage> dholbach: np, ditto!
<czajkowski> dholbach: clearly you're popular
<dholbach> czajkowski: or maybe I'm just the secretary for too many people :)
<highvoltage> czajkowski: popular... or a sucker for saying yes to things? :p
<highvoltage> heh
<czajkowski> dholbach: *hugs*
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski back
<highvoltage> dholbach ftw.
<dholbach> merci beaucoup
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-02-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-02-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-02-22
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey highvoltage
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-02-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-02-24
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> highvoltage, do you have time to check the schooltool packages today? I won't
<dholbach> and if we don't get them in today we will need a FF exception
<dholbach> ...which should be easy to get
<highvoltage> dholbach: I can make some time for it
<dholbach> excellent
<highvoltage> dholbach: I looked at the wiki page last night and it seemed pretty much clear, I guess there's been some new uploads since then :)
<dholbach> last time I checked the 2 packages were alright, minus a small thing in debian/copyright
<dholbach> but it should be good now
<highvoltage> ok
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-02-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-02-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-02-22
<dholbach> good morning
<CarlosRonceros> Hello everybody... I meant to write to Laura Czajkowski about Ubuntu on Voluntary Community Organisations (VCO), I am currently undergoing a research course on Community Empowerment and I am trying to find ways to introduce UBUNTU to small organisations... unfortunately I have to produce a report for the course in a couple of weeks but never mind the Research pack has been design and I will use it in the futu
<CarlosRonceros> re to conduct a better research and give it a bit of more proper time. I will like to ask Laura if you have any data, information or any links that could show the benefits and cost saving on implementing UBUNTU in a organisation. Thanks!
<czajkowski> CarlosRonceros: have you looked at the wiki page and linked to the blog
<czajkowski> all of the case studies are on there
<CarlosRonceros> I have only seen your blog! honestly I have been investigating a lot around LASA and they are all MS focus... I did find once a nice link to ODF format and actual figures of savings (http://www.odfalliance.org/resources.php) but unfortunately the Site has gone down... could you send me a link please?
<CarlosRonceros> I am quite interested in Open Source and UBUNTU ...  I use Ubuntu .... I am taking a course on CiviCRM too... all this towards implementing solutions for SME in the future ...
<CarlosRonceros> I will love to get more involve on Ubuntu-NGO too... just need a little bit of guidance.
<czajkowski> CarlosRonceros: have you looked at the ngo blog
<czajkowski> all the links are in the topic
<CarlosRonceros> is this ubuntungo.wordpress.com?
<czajkowski> yes
<CarlosRonceros> Thank you very much Laura... if I have any more questions is it fine to come back to you?
<czajkowski> or just ask in here
<czajkowski> will try and keep an eye on the channel
<CarlosRonceros> OK thanks... and I guess I could find inforamtion on how to get involve with Ubuntu-ngo in the Blog!
<czajkowski> CarlosRonceros: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ngo join the team and then the ml and post
<CarlosRonceros> Thanks for all your help!
<czajkowski> np
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-02-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-02-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-02-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-02-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-02-20
<dholbach> good morning
<rasha666> Can NGO get ubuntu cd-s ?
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-02-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-02-17
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-02-18
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-02-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-02-21
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2018-02-19
<MRX> hi
